# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  في زاوية من زوايا العمر

## rand yanal

في زاوية من زوايا العمر .. أحمل معي ذكريات لا تنسى .. كم من الزمن مر على لقائنا الأول ( كأنها برهة ) .. وكم من الضحكات ضحكناها .. وكم من الآلام تحملناها .. ما مر ليس سوى شيء لا يحصى كالبرهة التي أحس بها منذ لقائنا الأول .. ستكون هناك زاوية أخرى من عمرنا تحمل في طياتها أجمل مما مررنا به .. سأحتفظ بك حتى النهاية .. فأنا لا أطلب منك سوا أن تداري نفسك وتحفظها لي فأنا لا أملك شيء في هذه الدنيا أغلى منك .. فالحب معك يحمل مفهوم آخر يختلف تماما عن المفهوم المتعارف علية بين الناس وفي المجلات وأكاد أبالغ في تعبيري إذا قلت أنه يختلف في  مفهومة بين عشاق الدنيا أجمع (فأنا لا أرى سواك ) ..أسطر لك كلماتي هذه لأقول لك أنني الآن أصبحت أحبك حبا لا يعرف الفراق لا يعرف إلا أن القادم أجمل .. وأحلى .. بأنني لا أستطيع التقدم في العمر إلا بوجودك .. فأنا لا أكبر سنا كالباقين أنما أكبر حبا وهوا.. أحبـــــــــــــــــــــــك .. ♥♥
 
**بقلمي**

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رائعه كلماتك رند .. اتمنى لكِ سعاده تفوق خيالك في جوار من ملك قلبك ..

----------


## rand yanal

> رائعه كلماتك رند .. اتمنى لكِ سعاده تفوق خيالك في جوار من ملك قلبك ..


   شكرا لك .. مروركي عطر كلماتي بحق ..  :Smile:

----------


## حسان القضاة

*للحب دوما طقوسٌ وذكريات
دمعٌ ..فرحٌ ..وامنيات

رائعة جدا تلك الامنية ..تختصر امنيات مئات من رماهم فينوس بسهامه..
نكبر كل يوم ..يكبر الحب ويزاد تعلقنا بهم ..
رند ..جميل بوحك هنا ..استمتعت بالابحار في حروفك .. عميقة تلك المعاني ..واعمق منها ما دفن بين السطور ..لربما علينا المكوث طويلا لاعطاء هذه السطور حقها فرغم قصرها فهي مركزه جدا رغم بساطتها
دمت بكل خير
بانتظار جديدك
حسان

*

----------


## shams spring

*رائعة كلماتك رنـــد
عميقة الاحساس ..... وكأن دقات قلبك بين الحروف ..... يشعر بها كل من يقراها  
استمري في هذا الابداع ..... *  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## rand yanal

> *للحب دوما طقوسٌ وذكريات
> دمعٌ ..فرحٌ ..وامنيات
> 
> رائعة جدا تلك الامنية ..تختصر امنيات مئات من رماهم فينوس بسهامه..
> نكبر كل يوم ..يكبر الحب ويزاد تعلقنا بهم ..
> رند ..جميل بوحك هنا ..استمتعت بالابحار في حروفك .. عميقة تلك المعاني ..واعمق منها ما دفن بين السطور ..لربما علينا المكوث طويلا لاعطاء هذه السطور حقها فرغم قصرها فهي مركزه جدا رغم بساطتها
> دمت بكل خير
> بانتظار جديدك
> حسان
> ...



تسلم إيدك أخي حسان .. جميلة هي كلماتك التي خططتها ها هنا ..شكرا لك   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> *رائعة كلماتك رنـــد
> عميقة الاحساس ..... وكأن دقات قلبك بين الحروف ..... يشعر بها كل من يقراها  
> استمري في هذا الابداع ..... *



أهلا فيكي شمس راق لي تواجدك .. ^_^

----------


## (dodo)

جميل ما كتب قلمك سلمت يداكي

----------


## rand yanal

> جميل ما كتب قلمك سلمت يداكي


شكرا لك على المرور دودو ..  :Smile:

----------


## بيلسان

كلامك رااااااائع كلو اخلاص وهدا شي نادر بهادا الزمن  :Eh S(9): 
ملاحظه زغنوووونه ممكن تعيريني قلمك اللي بتكتبي في لاتعلم اكتب كلااام حلوووووووووو D;

----------


## rand yanal

> كلامك رااااااائع كلو اخلاص وهدا شي نادر بهادا الزمن 
> ملاحظه زغنوووونه ممكن تعيريني قلمك اللي بتكتبي في لاتعلم اكتب كلااام حلوووووووووو D;


أهلا فيكي بيلسان .. ههههههههههه على حسابك قلمي ,, رح أوصية يكتب معك أحلى من هيك كمان ..  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أيتها المرهفة الأحرف؛أشعلي قبساً ينير الزوايا
وانظمي الكلمات بحبٍ ... بدمعٍ... والحكايا
وأسرجي خيلاً لقافية؛
أولها رند وآخرها الذكريات...
أيتها المستبيحةٌ لقاموس الابداع؛
أيتها المستنهِضة للأحرف والحب من الكسر؛
أيتها الرائعة؛
نلتقي في الذكريات،
يُولد الحب كل يوم، و تولد الأيام
كما يولد طفل رضيع يُشعل الدنيا صراخاً
ولادةٌ من جديد رَحِمها الذكريات
فيها تولدين من جديد وفيها تَزْهين من جديد وأروع...
وفيها يسمو الحب حيث السحاب،
الذكريات نارٌ تُوقد كنار الموبذان،
طريقٌ بلا نهاية موازيةٌ لطريق النسيان،
ليس لهما يوماً أن يلتقيا؛ فَهُما حتماً العَدُوَّان،
.
أيتها المرهفة الأحرف؛ أشعلي قبساً ينير الزوايا
.
.
~قلعتي أبدية~*

----------


## rand yanal

> *أيتها المرهفة الأحرف؛أشعلي قبساً ينير الزوايا
> وانظمي الكلمات بحبٍ ... بدمعٍ... والحكايا
> وأسرجي خيلاً لقافية؛
> أولها رند وآخرها الذكريات...
> أيتها المستبيحةٌ لقاموس الابداع؛
> أيتها المستنهِضة للأحرف والحب من الكسر؛
> أيتها الرائعة؛
> نلتقي في الذكريات،
> يُولد الحب كل يوم، و تولد الأيام
> ...


قلعتي أبدية أقف عاجزة أمام روعة كلاماتك .. فأنت من أشعلت قبسا ينير الزوايا .. جميل تواجدك هنا .. عطر لي كلاماتي .  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

فالحب معك يحمل مفهوم آخر يختلف تماما عن المفهوم المتعارف علية بين الناس وفي المجلات وأكاد أبالغ في تعبيري إذا قلت أنه يختلف في مفهومة بين عشاق الدنيا أجمع (فأنا لا أرى سواك )

تعبير راقي أبدعتِ  :Icon16:

----------


## rand yanal

> فالحب معك يحمل مفهوم آخر يختلف تماما عن المفهوم المتعارف علية بين الناس وفي المجلات وأكاد أبالغ في تعبيري إذا قلت أنه يختلف في مفهومة بين عشاق الدنيا أجمع (فأنا لا أرى سواك )
> 
> تعبير راقي أبدعتِ


أهلا فيكي يا طوق ..  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## بسمه

كلمات بتجنن كتيــــــــــــر حلوه

----------


## rand yanal

> كلمات بتجنن كتيــــــــــــر حلوه


عيونك الحلوين  :Smile:

----------

